# A fun little project for science if you live near salt water...



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I know this is something small but it is fun! Gather 6 milk jugs of salt water from a clean source, any open ocean that is clear running water that you check out first for safety. Then you put all that salt water through cheese cloth and into your canner. Boil this and stir once in a while til it is sloshy but you see not much water in it. Then you can pour this into a pan and let it finish drying in the sun if you want a few more days or so, I would place a screen over that to prevent bugs etc if you do that. What you end up is fluffy salt that you can use if the water was absolutely safe and clean. So many water sources are questionable, always take care but how fun than to have 6 cups or so of sea salt you made yourself with the kids??? 

You might have to wade out to do this but it is warm most places....


----------



## PNWKatie (Aug 4, 2012)

What a fun project. We might have to try this and get some water our next visit to the beach! Although the Oregon beach is always pretty cold water to have to wade out in! We wouldn't use the salt though, so I guess I wouldn't have to wade out to far.


----------



## sorcerer (Feb 14, 2007)

Fun project! If you wanted to make it a bit more complicated you could rig up a condenser to catch the steam as the water boils off and cool it back down into fresh distilled water!


----------

